# Show us your childhood & young adult pictures



## Josiah (Feb 22, 2015)

In one of yesterday's threads a number of members showed pictures of themselves and everyone found the exercise rewarding. So this is an invitation to every member to show us some pictures of your past.

   with grandfather                  

  about 1956


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

[MG]

[/IMG]



[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IMG_0163_zpsexe4fd3p.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IMG_0163_zpsexe4fd3p.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IMG_0156_zpsvuwjgwgq.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IMG_0156_zpsvuwjgwgq.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Age 2....... age 10..... and age 17

Then age 37 with my sons.... and age 45 with my youngest son

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IMG_0159_zpsbstfvk1a.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IMG_0159_zpsbstfvk1a.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/307054_3696364321664_84946737_n_zpsxh0yszft.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/307054_3696364321664_84946737_n_zpsxh0yszft.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bee (Feb 22, 2015)

Myself with one of my brothers....









Me aged 16 or 17........


----------



## Raven (Feb 22, 2015)

Age 18


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

View attachment 14787


----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2015)

:love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2015)

Some more....Pappy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

This is me today....  pic taken last Thanksgiving..

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/me_zpsidg2l1q5.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/me_zpsidg2l1q5.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

Here ya go Pappy, Thought you might wanna stand up!!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 22, 2015)

Wonderful pictures of everyone, thanks so much for contributing.


  This is not a tombstone. It's a memorial stone in Founders Park in Hampton NH. There is such a stone for each of the men that founded Hampton in 1638.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes, we do have a lot of nice looking folks here. 

My grandmother was always taking photos of us and she had them printed and put into slides so we'd often have slide shows.  I've only scanned a few of mine.  Here's some more:

Uganda - 2009 and me with siblings.  I'm the blonde.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

Ok... here's one.... Me as a new nursing grad....​
]


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm still searching for an elusive photo of me when I was young but here's one that was taken of me on my 50th birthday... a  few years ago..







Same day but with my daughter who'd turned 30 just 4 days before 







If I can find any younger photos of me I'll post the,,,loads of every other member of the family but hardly any of me..LOL


----------



## Bee (Feb 22, 2015)

Myself and two friends at an army camp dance.


----------



## Bee (Feb 22, 2015)

On the right.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

Love the photos guys, you all look wonderful!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 22, 2015)

Sunny's having trouble converting a .bmt file into a .jpg file. Anyone know how to help her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm not good with computers, but here's a quick 1 1/2 min. video that may help Sunny.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2015)

The wife walked in and asked "who are all the pretty woman?" Now I have some quick explaining to do!! Great pics all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

Your wife is very lovely too Ken, she should join the group! :love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2015)

You folks are so handsome and you gals, wow. Father Time has been good to all of you. Great pictures all.:sentimental:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

Above at age 4ish


Age 40 (rafting the Little Deschutes)

Age 52 during right before Katrina hit in Alabama


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

Falcon said:


>



This is a neat photo John  I was fortunate to receive all the family photos.  I've scanned a few but what a job  I mostly would like to get some of my car-photos scanned.  The guys probably get a kick out of that.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Josiah (Feb 22, 2015)

Just wonderful pictures Denise, they project your personality very well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Just wonderful pictures Denise, they project your personality very well. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Josiah  I appreciate you compliment and your thread denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pappy said:


> You folks are so handsome and you gals, wow. Father Time has been good to all of you. Great pictures all.:sentimental:



Yes, you are too sexy Pappy, love your avatar


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

Falcon said:


> http://s25.photobucket.com/user/johnwebster/media/DSC00420.jpg.html



Wow, what a beautiful lady John, and a handsome feller with her denise  PS She really is lovely


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Sunny's having trouble converting a .bmt file into a .jpg file. Anyone know how to help her.



I do if she wants to trust me and send it to me, I can convert it and send it back.  Tell her to write me a PM and I will give her my email  I'm thinking you mean bmp, bitmap??


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's an super easy "online" one, I know she can do this http://www.pictureresize.org/online-images-converter.html


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks, Denise, I downloaded the program and ran it on my .bmp photo, which is on my Desktop. It converted it to a .jpg photo, but when I tried to upload it into my post, saying Browse and From computer (not Url), it seems to be choking on it, and nothing happens. It just sits there.

It's a tiny black and while picture, so I don't think it's anything to do with the size. Not a particularly great photo anyway, hardly worth all the trouble just to see me at age 11 on a bike. The only interesting thing in the picture is my saddle shoes.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd love seeing it Sometimes when you save a photo, say from a bmp, png, to a jpg, there still may be a size issue.  I can't remember the size limits on here, I don't think there are any, well, within reason.  If you want Sunny, I can have it ready to load if you can attach it to a p.m. here, or, send me a p.m. and I'll give you my email.  I have a lot of photo/imaging software.

When you click on the file does it actually say sunny.jpg?  (I mean with whatever name you gave it denise


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Josiah (Feb 22, 2015)

Great Sunny, I'm glad you succeeded. I hope I didn't interfere with your Sunday afternoon plans too much. I do like the shoes.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

Geez, I can tell that is you so well Sunny, what an awesome photo!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice picture Sunny, I wore black and white saddle shoes during my years in Catholic grammar school.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice picture Sunny.


----------



## Bee (Feb 23, 2015)

Well what can I say, I think they are all great photos and interesting and I couldn't possibly pick out one photo/individual over the other.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Your wife is very lovely too Ken, she should join the group! :love_heart:



Thank you, I am blessed..Sadly and (lucky for me) she does not know how to operate a computer.



hollydolly said:


> I agree we've seen a few pictures of Mrs ken and she is gorjus!!



Thank you, we have been together for a long time.(before color photos!!)


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay, Holly.  I pulled out a photo album when I should be working out then doing some work in the house, but.....

Took me a while since this printer/copier/scanner is fairly new and I've only made copies, not scanned on it before.  Anyway, I'm the wee monkey in the hat with my dad and sister.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2015)

Just one more.....


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay.  Did my muscle work.  Another photo.  1992.  I'm 40.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Right. Can't get rid of extra photo in above post and can't delete the post.



Same thing with me and my extra Nursing grad pics.. cannot delete a pic when posted?   I wonder why?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Right. Can't get rid of extra photo in above post and can't delete the post.





QuickSilver said:


> Same thing with me and my extra Nursing grad pics.. cannot delete a pic when posted?   I wonder why?



Click on "Settings" upper right. Then left side scroll down to "attachments" then click on the box to delete.


----------



## Pam (Feb 23, 2015)

Circa 1951.... Blackpool. My first car..


----------



## Josiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice picture Pam, thanks for posting it.

Here's a picture of my first car.



And at an earlier age


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

I was gonna add this to my earlier reply but I was too late to edit.  Me in the US Coast Guard before the new uniform days.  People mistook us for Navy.  I had a guy stop me on the street in San Francisco and say "I saw your shield, I tried to pass the physical to get in the Coast Guard but I had flat feet and they wouldn't take me so here I am in the navy".  Made me feel kinda good.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Thank you, I am blessed..Sadly and (lucky for me) she does not know how to operate a computer.
> View attachment 14850
> 
> 
> ...



These are just great Ken, so nice to see your wife as well, she is lovely She reminds me of Loretta Lynn, one of my faves


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)

nwlady said:


> These are just great Ken, so nice to see your wife as well, she is lovely She reminds me of Loretta Lynn, one of my faves


Thank you


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Okay, Holly.  I pulled out a photo album when I should be working out then doing some work in the house, but.....
> 
> Took me a while since this printer/copier/scanner is fairly new and I've only made copies, not scanned on it before.  Anyway, I'm the wee monkey in the hat with my dad and sister.
> 
> View attachment 14855



This is such a great photo, where did you live then Ameriscot?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, we do have a lot of nice looking folks here.
> 
> My grandmother was always taking photos of us and she had them printed and put into slides so we'd often have slide shows.  I've only scanned a few of mine.  Here's some more:
> 
> ...



Someone else with skinned knees  My grandmother had the camera as well, and many times her shadow would be in the pic, lol  We'd say "yep, grandma took that one too"!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just fabulous photos, I love getting to see them Josiah, thanks so much, denise  PS the one in the row-boat, wow, such a little guy but you were doin it!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

All great, and my fave is the second one


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2015)

"Baby Pappy"
Im the baby in all these really old photos.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

LOL, just saw your new sig. Pappy, you nut  Got er outa there safe and sound hey

Love your photos  You sure have a nice collection denise


----------



## Pam (Feb 24, 2015)

Aged about 13.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Hey!  Why am I calling you Pappy, you're a couple years my Junior, young man!!



you are officially now: Pappy Jim. :king::clap:


----------



## Josiah (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks so much Pam. Could you post a larger copy of your avatar? Is that you with your mother or you with your daughter?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> More great photos I love this thread..



Me too, HD. I can just imagine what Phil can do with his "face-in-a-hole" website! I will try to post one of mine later.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's me as a street urchin wandering the streets of Havana, Cuba.


----------



## Pam (Feb 25, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Thanks so much Pam. Could you post a larger copy of your avatar? Is that you with your mother or you with your daughter?



It's me with my mother.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2015)

Me and Mom and Uncle Ed and cousin Rita.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2015)

age 7


----------



## Josiah (Feb 25, 2015)

I presume this pretty young girl is you, Rose?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2015)

It is, Josiah. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh some more beautiful photos...and a Princess Rose as well... awww  so gorgeous


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Pam said:


> It's me with my mother.



You were both cuties.  Thanks for posting Pam.


----------



## Pam (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Pam said:


> Thank you!



You mom has the posture of a princess in that photo.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2015)

I love these pictures and such fine looking younguns we were.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2015)

:shark: The great fisherman.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2015)

Lookin' snappy, Pappy!


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 2, 2015)

My parents and I in 1947, and me, on my grandmother's side porch, at approx 4 years old.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 2, 2015)

A photo of four cousins at my aunty's wedding.
I'm the eldest and my sister is on my right.
A different aunty made our dresses.


----------



## Ina (Mar 2, 2015)

You have a happy expression.  Was it the first wedding you attended?  :wave:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, but earlier I had witnessed a few wedding receptions. My mum worked in a sandwich shop and occasionally they catered for weddings.
I would sit on a wooden crate where I could peer out at the celebrations, watch the dancing etc. It was a treat because it meant a  late night for a child.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2015)

Several generations of my mother's family.  My mother (Margaret Langtry Allan) is the young girl standing centre.
Standing to the back left of picture is my grandfather & grandmother (in white). Seated are my great grandfather & rather formidable looking Great Grandmother.  Pic taken around 1920 in Glasgow.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 4, 2015)

A precious photo Capt Lightning
Your mother has a lovely face.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2015)

My wife's mother acting silly in 1941

2015 94 years old..(with me)


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

I love everybody's old photos!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 4, 2015)

This is a picture of my father who worked for the Bell Telephone Laboratories after graduating, but was laid of during the Depression and became of school teacher.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 19, 2015)

What delightful pictures....had a smile through all of the ten pages.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 19, 2015)

Me at 4, With Norma ,


----------



## Josiah (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like you're both enjoying yourselves. Is that a family Tartan skirt that you were wearing?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2015)

Me in 1949...
.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2015)

Some more great photos added..I love this thread.  Ken I presume that's you sister...you look soooo cute, like little Hollywood  film stars


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

Hubby and I in 1992 with first granddaughter, ( her first Christmas)  the one  and only time he grew a beard


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Some more great photos added..I love this thread.  Ken I presume that's you sister...you look soooo cute, like little Hollywood  film stars



Cousin...Thanks...


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the nice family picture, Kay. Hubby looks very distinguished with the beard. Is your grand daughter married now?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

That's a really lovely photo of you Kadee and your family, your husband looks a lot different with the beard


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2015)

Our 1956 wedding. Rev. Charters, my wife's sister and my Army buddy. Had to go back to Fort Dix in two more days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2015)

Lovely photo Kadee, your granddaughter is a cutie!   Great wedding photo Pappy, I bet your wife was very disappointed that you had to leave her so soon.  Thank you again for your service.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 29, 2015)

The pictures do not post as they appear when I add them. When I add captions to the pictures, it adds them differently than when I post it.  Josiah, see if I can make sense of them this way.   
#1 my baby picture  #2 Pony wagon me with unhappy, funny face, little sister and father #3 Beach, teen age me, on the left, with little sister #4 As adult, birthday with two youngest children #5 Daughter's birthday...pinata wouldn't break LOL..I was 45 here.   What a transition....pics from sepia, to black and white, to color......darn, I am just too old !!! ops1:


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

I can't match your captions with the pictures, Nona. Please be more specific.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Thanks for the nice family picture, Kay. Hubby looks very distinguished with the beard. Is your grand daughter married now?


No she is getting married next year, she is the one I have mentioned on forum that has decided not to invite us
I hated the bread  it was like steel wool


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

Me at 7 months old


----------



## ndynt (Mar 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I can't match your captions with the pictures, Nona. Please be more specific.



I will try again, Josiah.  The pictures do not show up the same order, when I write the post.  Did it three times LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2015)

Nona, great pictures you were such a cute little baby, thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2015)

Great pictures you all!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Me at 7 months old




awwww sooo cute..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I will try again, Josiah.  The pictures do not show up the same order, when I write the post.  Did it three times LOL



Nona I understood all of your descritpions of the photos...in the photo in your avatar  on here you look the image of your father..


----------



## ndynt (Mar 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Nona I understood all of your descritpions of the photos...in the photo in your avatar  on here you look the image of your father..


Holly, your kind words brought tears to my eyes.  My wonderful father was only 46 when he passed away.  I miss him to this day.  Actually, my sister is a duplicate of him...has his dark coloring and hair, and Italian nose.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 29, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nona, great pictures you were such a cute little baby, thanks for sharing them with us!


Thank you, Sea Breeze.   Aren't all this pictures wonderful.  
Kadee, what a wonderful picture, I can almost hear you laughing.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 15, 2015)

Happily we've acquired some new active members recently, I would like to invite you newbies to contribute some family photos so we can get to know you better.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 16, 2015)

Another One of me at a month old, with my mother


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Kay, for the lovely photograph, your mother looks very proud.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 16, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Thanks Kay, for the lovely photograph, your mother looks very proud.


It saddens me to think she could still be alive if she had not taken up drinking and smoking she passed away at 61 , her two sisters are still alive one not so good due to Dementia she is 88 the other is fine at 87


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 25, 2015)

We are all different, but we are so much alike. Pictures of strangers, but every one familiar to me. I guess I am still hung over from losing Eleanor. This thread made me cry. Dammit! I miss my life. Pappy, thanks for sending me here. You post great stuff.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh Underock (((((hugs))))...Eleanor has only just left but  a moment ago...you're so raw with grief still, you're left with a big hole in your heart where Eleanor had been for almost 60 years..cry when you need to..cry for your past life , cry for your loving wife , but rejoice that you're still here to enjoy new experiences ..Eleanor will always be in your heart. and in your memory , that can never be taken from you, and I have the greatest admiration for how you've coped   by coming on here and making some new friends...and if we can make you smile amidst your sorrow even for a minute then it's all worth it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 25, 2015)

Me in Lake Chelan, WA.  circa '73


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh Underock (((((hugs))))...Eleanor has only just left but  a moment ago...you're so raw with grief still, you're left with a big hole in your heart where Eleanor had been for almost 60 years..cry when you need to..cry for your past life , cry for your loving wife , but rejoice that you're still here to enjoy new experiences ..Eleanor will always be in your heart. and in your memory , that can never be taken from you, and I have the greatest admiration for how you've coped   by coming on here and making some new friends...and if we can make you smile amidst your sorrow even for a minute then it's all worth it.



Holly, you're killing me here, but thank you so much. I feel guilty when I _don't_ cry for a day or two. I'm not as bad off as I seem. I just have to drain it off once in a while. I read once that it takes five years to get over the loss of a spouse for every one you were married. Aside from the fact that I think that is pure hokum, what chance would I have?  I'm doing O.K. here. Thanks for taking the time to empathize, and the hugs.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Underrock, How about a picture of the two of your in earlier times.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Talking about spouses in earlier times here's my hippie chick back in Arkansas c.1977. Barefoot but most assuredly not pregnant.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2015)

This picture was featured in Reminicse magazine. Early fifties, playing Canasta with Grandpa. This shows there was life before TV and the Internet. Fun times.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2015)

Lovely....Josiah.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Underrock, How about a picture of the two of you in earlier times.



I would love to, Josiah, but I am technically incompetent. I will have to speak to my son when he comes over. I have a few
pictures that I'm sure would give you guys a laugh.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

> I would love to, Josiah, but I am technically incompetent.



Fair enough we'll look forward to them.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 25, 2015)

She looks nice, Josiah. Did you know her back then? I just looked at your profile. Both of your favorite TV shows were a Sunday night tradition for us. I used to "tickle", actually scratch and rub, Eleanor's back while we watched for an hour. We must have gone through both entire series at least four times over the years. My favorite lines: From "Appearances"; Onslo to man at door: "Jewelry". From "As Time Goes By": Lionel to Jean: "Its not about a few wrinkles or a pound or two, _its who you are._"


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2015)

It's so funny to see you discussing 2 our most iconic British TV comedy shows, both with very different humour...yet both as funny on a different level as the other..I still watch both of those shows on re-runs, mrs bucket not so much but I can watch ATGB  over and over ..I think I could probably recite  the script of most of the episodes word for word by now... anyway mustn't go off topic but I just thought I'd tell you that..


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Beside being extraordinarily funny, at least for me the reason I watch British sitcoms is that the major characters are mature adults, not the immature 20 somethings that populate US sitcoms.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Beside being extraordinarily funny, at least for me the reason I watch British sitcoms is that the major characters are mature adults, not the immature 20 somethings that populate US sitcoms.



O.K., lets see if I can separate myself from the mature adults. My younger son was a dyed in the wool Anglophile. He introduced me to Fawlty Towers, Monty Python, and Black Adder. We shared many a ROFL evening over them. Monty Python and the Holy Grail is still in my top five movies. I await The Holy Hand Grenade.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2015)

I have to admit I was never a big Monty Python film, but my favourite was Life of Brian, and the best line in it for me was ... 

Ex-Leper: Okay, sir, my final offer: half a shekel for an old ex-leper? 
Brian: Did you say "ex-leper"? 
Ex-Leper: That's right, sir, 16 years behind a veil and proud of it, sir. 
Brian: Well, what happened? 
Ex-Leper: Oh, cured, sir. 
Brian: Cured? 
Ex-Leper: Yes sir, bloody miracle, sir. Bless you! 
Brian: Who cured you? 
Ex-Leper: Jesus did, sir. I was hopping along, minding my own business, all of a  sudden, up he comes, cures me! One minute I'm a leper with a trade, next  minute my livelihood's gone. Not so much as a by-your-leave! "You're  cured, mate." Bloody do-gooder. 


 Rowan Atkinson is genius  as Blackadder, I loved it.....although I have to say  I detested his character  Mr Bean with a passion..




Oooh we've veered so much off topic..LOL  we'll get told off..


----------



## Cookie (Apr 25, 2015)

LOL  :lofl:

Love Monty Python and Blackadder.  Mr. Bean - Nah!   Love Rowan Atkinson in Johnny English!  hilarious


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Holly, what do you have against Mr. Bean? 

HEY this thread is suppose to be a repository of family pictures. Why don't you start a British sitcom thread Holly?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

With my mother.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2015)

Great old pictures, Josiah.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2015)

Me, on the right and my buddy, Warren.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2015)

Josiah said:


> With my mother.


Where was this taken, Josiah ?


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Holly, what do you have against Mr. Bean?
> 
> HEY this thread is suppose to be a repository of family pictures. Why don't you start a British sitcom thread Holly?



Sorry about the hi-jack, Josiah.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Me, on the right and my buddy, Warren.
> 
> View attachment 17381



I remember how important my bike was during most of my childhood. The little Ohio town where I now live is ideal for a kid with a bike, but I almost never see a kid on a bike....how strange??


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I remember how important my bike was during most of my childhood. The little Ohio town where I now live is ideal for a kid with a bike, but I almost never see a kid on a bike....how strange??



You know, now that you mention it, I don't see nearly as many kids on bikes as I did a few years ago. A lot of adults, but not that many kids. I think the computer games have sucked them off the streets. That, and many more organized activities. I do see them at the basketball court.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Where was this taken, Josiah ?



Hi Nona, this picture was taken on Long Lake in the Adirondack Park of upper New York state. I spent every summer of my first 14 years on this lake where my father was the director of a wilderness summer camp. The camp was at the north end of the lake only accessible by boat. As far as I was concerned this was as good as it gets for a boy growing up. The earlier picture of me rowing a boat was on the same lake.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Holly, what do you have against Mr. Bean?
> 
> HEY this thread is suppose to be a repository of family pictures. Why don't you start a British sitcom thread Holly?



errrm it wasn't me who started the discussion about British comedies...and just for the record I did say we were off topic..


----------

